# After smoking...



## inkjunkie (May 6, 2017)

In the process of smoking some cured belly. 













20170506_080458.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ May 6, 2017





16 hours of smoke so far...48 hours to go. How long are you folks letting the belly sit prior to slicing? In the past I have wrapped the belly in plastic wrap and let it sit for 48 hours...that sufficient? Just wondering...why let it sit after smoking? Can it be sliced and eaten immediately? Tried this with some cheese recently...was very funky tasting...
Thanks


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

Did you mean smoking for a total of 64 hours or 16 smoke and 48 rest?  I just put my first in the brine, from all I've read most seem to rest for 2-3 days after smoking.  I believe that is for the flavors to even out and mellow a bit similar to the cheese you mentioned.  Let me know how it turns out, can't wait to do my first!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2017)

I usually only cold smoke my bacon for 10-12 hours.

Then into the fridge uncovered for 4 days.

Freeze for a couple of hours then slice.

I also let it dry the same way in the fridge after curing & before smoking, 4 days uncovered.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 7, 2017)

After curing I let mine dry age in the fridge 4-5 days.

The most I smoke (cold smoke) my bacon is 18-24 hours. I let it rest, uncovered in the fridge for 4-5 days then I cut into 1 pound +/- sections. Then vac pack and freeze. I don't like to slice as I like to use the bacon for more than just sliced and fried.


----------



## inkjunkie (May 8, 2017)

Briggy said:


> Did you mean smoking for a total of 64 hours or 16 smoke and 48 rest?  I just put my first in the brine, from all I've read most seem to rest for 2-3 days after smoking.  I believe that is for the flavors to even out and mellow a bit similar to the cheese you mentioned.  Let me know how it turns out, can't wait to do my first!


64 hours total smoke time, in 8 hour increments. Smoke for 8, let rest. Last batch we smoked for 48 hours...may just go 56. 
Have had more than one member here give me grief about smoking cheese for 12 hours, I recently had 5 friends ask me for smoked cheese...they all think it is delicious with the heavy smoke...
Wife and I both like heavily smoked food...


----------



## inkjunkie (May 8, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> After curing I let mine dry age in the fridge 4-5 days.
> 
> The most I smoke (cold smoke) my bacon is 18-24 hours. I let it rest, uncovered in the fridge for 4-5 days then I cut into 1 pound +/- sections. Then vac pack and freeze. I don't like to slice as I like to use the bacon for more than just sliced and fried.


Thanks for your response. We had to cut the belly into 3 separate pieces...we normally slice ad much of it as we can and dice up the scraps for omelets etc. May only slice up part of it this time...save the bigger chunks for beans,Chile and what not...Thanks again...


----------

